# mawson lakes s.a safe to kayak in or not?



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

realy stupid question i know but im sick of loosing missive carp after walking halfway round the lake iv herd its safe but would like some other views on it would realy like to do it i know they do do kayaking sports in there


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

turtle said:


> realy stupid question i know but im sick of loosing missive carp after walking halfway round the lake iv herd its safe but would like some other views on it would realy like to do it i know they do do kayaking sports in there


If you don't drink the water by the litre and there are other watersports active on the lakes then why not?


----------



## blaggon (Jan 14, 2008)

missive carp ?

they have kiwi carp in there ? :lol:


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

thanx everyone for your help


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

LMAO :lol: Watch the currents, can get pretty strong at times, and if anything from the south over 10 knots it can turn the lake into a washing machine. Very easy hook a monster carp and get towed out of paddling range from land too, make sure you've got VHF, EPIRB and 2 days food/water supplies at a bare minimum. 

Oh yeh, I'm sure its safe though!.

Sorry, couldn't resist!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

whats the lake like in terms of natives?


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

haven't seen any only carp and dinner plate sized turtles.


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Last year there was an article in the paper, someone got a ten pound callop. Apparently there are catfish aswell.


----------



## danofish (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of my mates weree involved in a canoe polo comp in there - so they can def be used in there (with permission anyway).
Maybe we could hold a carp comp for the sa members? 
I know I have caught a few from there (from the shore at night), but no natives as yet.


----------



## turtle (Jun 10, 2008)

i have yet to catch a legal callop but i have caught a small one out of there and some good size catfish but they are few and far between as in maybe one a year


----------

